# Casting with light lures



## Blaisethompson (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm sure this is a common question but lately I've been getting Into whipping lures and can't seem to get them out far enough. I'm just using small nano minnow lures and they don't have that much weight. I was thinking of attaching a weight and swivel higher up on the line. Please help!!!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Blaisethompson said:


> I'm sure this is a common question but lately I've been getting Into whipping lures and can't seem to get them out far enough. I'm just using small nano minnow lures and they don't have that much weight. I was thinking of attaching a weight and swivel higher up on the line. Please help!!!


That's it exactly. Get an inline sinker and swivel. If you use floating minnows then u can target depth with the leader.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Your equipment has to be balanced properly to get the most out of what your doing.
It's an ultra-light outfit with 4 to no more than 6 pound mono. In A head wind you
want A low angle cast and punch right through. A wind cheater lure (aerodynamic properties)
Will always get you more.
Good Luck and most important have fun!


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The ultra light fisherman's paradise, enquire within.

http://www.roscoeny.com


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Get the picture.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Lighter line (braid), heavier lure, longer rod and/or matching your rod to the lure weight. Heavier lures scan still be floating, suspending or sinking. Ways to add weight include a swivel, bobber, split shot or inline sinker.

Ever try a tandem bucktail rig? The fish usually hit the smaller 1/8 oz. bucktail. Also check out speck rigs.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Mastrbaitr said:


> That's it exactly. Get an inline sinker and swivel. If you use floating minnows then u can target depth with the leader.


Careful....could be setting the stage for the helicopter effect.........much like using longer leaders on fish finder rigs (1 1/2-2" is best)......not a distance rig for sure. Recommend using rod/line to fit the lure weight....as Fish'n Phil suggested.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Assuming your fishing shallow water? I've used floating minnow type lures with a 3 way swivel up the main line, a short dropper line of about 6 to 8" & a 1 oz sinker & the lure was attached to a relatively short leader (15-24") from the 3 way swivel. Didn't get that helicopter effect with it. The sinker bounced bottom & the lure swam just off the bottom. It's a good rig for flounder fishing & I've used it in surf & back bays. It's a good trolling rig too if you fish from a boat. 

Since you're in HI, and there may be a coral or volcanic rock bottom, I would think that a regular inline sinker might not be the best approach, as dragging it across that type of bottom might fray your line frequently. With the rig I've suggested, if the dropper line gets frayed & breaks you only lose a sinker & perhaps a swivel if you use it to attach the sinker to the dropper line. 

In freshwater I've used worm weights on my line ahead of lures (ultra light) to add weight, but wasn't really casting any appreciable distance. Use a bead & some type of small swivel to keep the weight from damaging the knot. 

You can make due with different rigs, but may not be ideal & as others suggested it's best to match the lure weight with an appropriate rod for casting such light lures.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Try a Cast-a-bubble filled 1/2 way with water. Slide it onto your line (braid) then tie on a swivel, and then a 3 or 4' leader with small lure. Called the "Bonito Buster" when I fished the piers in San Diego. We used a white bucktail on this rig. Good long distance rig. Work the bubble, fish see the spashing action, come and attack the white bucktail...

Works...

Sandcrab


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Sandcrab said:


> Try a Cast-a-bubble filled 1/2 way with water. Slide it onto your line (braid) then tie on a swivel, and then a 3 or 4' leader with small lure. Called the "Bonito Buster" when I fished the piers in San Diego. We used a white bucktail on this rig. Good long distance rig. Work the bubble, fish see the spashing action, come and attack the white bucktail...
> 
> Works...
> 
> Sandcrab


Wow I would have never thought to use a casting bubble for surf, what a great idea! Do you use the clear ones or colored? Now I finally have a chance to use the big ones I bought just I case.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I used to use the largest one they had in clear. For longer casts with this rig (bubble on line, then swivel, then leader to bucktail), you can shorten up the length of line from the swivel to the bucktail. I used to use about 4' of fluro for the leader as the bonito were pretty picky at times - You can use any line you want for the leader. Just don't use too heavy a line.

Sandcrab


----------

